# BHRT Clinics Are a Ripoff...



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Boy...Talk about "all the market will bear". These clinics "know" they have a captive audience and they exploit that monetarily. My wife has been prescribed progesterone, estrogen, and testosterone. Of course, after shelling out $600 dollars for the initial appt., screening, and blood test, the doctor meets with us and directs us to "their" pharmacy/ OK...so we go home and call the pharmacy. The Vivelle (estrogen) and the progesterone seems OK price wise, but the testosterone gel is STOOPID expensive. To the tune of $200 dollars for a 30 day supply??? WTF???

So my wife calls around and finds out that we can do better through more traditional pharmacies (Costco, Walmart, etc)...much better. So she emails her doc to ask for the prescription in order to take it to other pharmacies. Big surprise...the doc won't do it citing that "they" don't know if these other compounding pharmacies follow the strict practices that they demand...bull****...all pharmacies in the US are tightly controlled and regulated, so don't feed us this line of shyte, capiche?

Anyway...We found a way around them and are back on track for my wife to begin her BHRT.

Talk about a racket, eh? Jeez.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

what is BHRT?


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

JukeboxHero said:


> what is BHRT?


*B*ioidentical *H*ormone *R*eplacement *T*herapy


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MR... I skipped these stupid clinics altogether and went straight to my OB-GYN.

He doesn't prescribe BHRT a lot, but was open to any and all ideas. He reached out to colleagues for more information, and together, he and I came up with a very solid plan. All for the cost of a few office visits, plus the cost of the hormones which are reasonably priced.

I agree, the clinics are a racket.

And maybe she should consider finding a new doctor .


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> MR... I skipped these stupid clinics altogether and went straight to my OB-GYN.


Yeah, we tried going that route first clammie...no joy. We have Kaiser and although we're pretty pleased with the level of treatment we get through them, they have a policy of administering/prescribing synthetic hormones when putting together an HRT regimen. My wife tried to talk her OB/GYN inot prescribing bioidenticals, but they won't do it. That left us going to a clinic. Everything was fine and we had no complaints until they essentially told us that they would not prescribe *UNLESS* we purchased the meds through their pharmacy.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Insurance is such a headache...


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds unethical and likely a breach of professional standards. Depending on the jurisdiction a threat to make a complaint may have caused the Doc to rethink the need for the "specialized" pharmacy.


----------

